# Do they still sell lead vent boots?



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

Roofing supply house have them. Roofing companies can also make them.


----------



## dougger222 (Feb 25, 2011)

If your plumbing pipe is iron you want a two piece lead plumbing vent. If your plumbing pipes are abs or pvc you can get by with a one piece. We only use IPS factory painted one piece vents. For two piece we only use factory painted ones too.

Every 5-10 older houses we do the iron pipes are too short to allow for a propper fit with a two piece vent.

Cheap one piece vents will crack and leak.

Seen a few roofs with abs or pvc pipe with two piece vents were they pop off the pipe and they leak. You can really tighten the clasp on a plastic pipe.


----------



## skipjack (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks guys... I'll check roofing supply places and see what I can find. 

My pipe is iron... it's a heavy mofo.. and I thought about just replacing it with PVC... but.. I'm not sure I can get that thing out of my cramped attic without putting a hole through my kitchen ceiling.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

skipjack said:


> Thanks guys... I'll check roofing supply places and see what I can find.
> 
> My pipe is iron... it's a heavy mofo.. and I thought about just replacing it with PVC... but.. I'm not sure I can get that thing out of my cramped attic without putting a hole through my kitchen ceiling.


 
You mean cast iron, right? You can cut it up with a rental chain-type cutting tool and haul it out in manageable sized pieces.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

They do cut up pretty easily with the right tools, otherwise you can still get the lead boots from a roofing supply house as has been mentioned.


----------



## dougger222 (Feb 25, 2011)

I've used a cut off wheel with a metal blade with good luck on the old iron pipes. This is the same tool we use to cut riglet into brick and stucho. This of course was after trying with a metal sawzall blade for several minutes!

If you can get in the attic you can cut the iron pipe and run PVC from there. Keep in mind you need to fit the new pipe inside the old pipe. If you run the new pipe over the old pipe it will leak.

It would be easier however to simply but a painted two piece plumbing vent.


----------



## joeh20 (Feb 3, 2012)

Lennox makes a sawzall blade that will cut cast iron, if you just score it good first, you can take a ball peen hammer and snap it right in two if you're careful. They also got a holesaw for cast iron, so you can put saddles on.


----------



## skipjack (Aug 15, 2008)

I'd have to look, but I'm pretty sure the protruding vent portion is cast iron... it connects to what looks to be galvenized and runs laterally several feet and drops down the outside wall to vent the kitchen sink. When I remodeled the kitchen... the drainpipe from the sink was rusted through and I had to reroute the vent a little. So I figured I'd just do PVC up into the attic, cut the galvenized, and join it with a fernco.

Prior to the intallation of the fernco, the pipe just relied on its own rigidity to stay in place... but the pvc and fernco allowed it to shift.

I just got off the phone with the roofing supply place and a lead boot runs me $24.40.


----------

